
H2 in space explains dark matter and redshift - fanf2
http://www.newtonphysics.on.ca/hydrogen/index.html
======
AndrewDucker
Discussion of why it probably doesn't.

[http://www.thephysicsforum.com/astrophysics-
cosmology/5948-h...](http://www.thephysicsforum.com/astrophysics-
cosmology/5948-h2-dark-matter.html)

